# Instalar sonidos en un juguete



## jaime07 (Ago 5, 2008)

Buenas tardes amigos de Forosdeelctronica, soy un aficionado de la electronica, hace poco vi un osito de peluche de mi sobrina, en la cual cuando se le oprime un interruptor reproduce una cancion de un artista X, vi el circuito, pensando encontrar alguna memoria o algo asi, pero no, solo es una pequeño circuito con un condensador y una resistencia y en el medio esta un encapsulado, asi como los relojes digitales simple, nose si me podrian decir como es que se reproduce, como lo hacen este tipo de circuitos que puede repoducir canciones y voces.

Gracias


----------



## pepechip (Ago 5, 2008)

Una anecdota: antiguamente en los juguetes utilizaban un diminuto tocadiscos para producir el sonido, sobre todo lo incorporaban las muñecas, las cuales les desmontaba a mi hermana.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 5, 2008)

Los hacen con grabadoras digitales.... he visto de marca Winbond pero tambien se pueden hacer con microcontroladores y memorias

http://www.winbond-usa.com/


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 5, 2008)

Igual que las luces de los arbolitos de navidad, las multi sirenas para las alarmas que no veas los integrados, con patas soldadas, no significan que no esten ahi. abaratan costos y lo hacen todo junto y lo tapan con una cosa (llamese sustancia negra jajaja), queda como una perlita negra.

Yo use un MP3 , para una calisita de mi hijo, (gaste como $70)

venian unos IC grabador de voz de estado solido por ejemplo el ISD1420P que grababa como 20 segundo y salia como $30, muy fasil de armar, no pidas demaciada calidad de sonido.


Saludos


----------



## santiago (Ago 5, 2008)

que se yo, puede servir....
este tutorial de pablin es para hacer timbres con integrados, cada integrado ya trae una melodia......

y programar algo con qbasic , creo que los sonidos del q basic son de 8bit como los videojuegos jeje, grabarlo en una eprom, que se yo

abajo el enlace de la pagina de pablin

enlace---------------->http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/timbmusi/index.htm <-------------------- enlace


----------



## DIYLover (Abr 1, 2016)

Hola a todos, acabo de pasar por el post de bienvenida y  estoy muy contento de descubrir este foro.
Espero aprender bastante.

Me gustaría hacerles una consulta. Un amigo está fabricando un juguete para su hijo, se trata de un avión en el que puede montarle. Está muy entusiasmado con el proyecto y le está quedando francamente bien. Me ha puesto al tanto y me pidió ayuda para fabricar una bomba de humo que ya está instalando.

Lo único que le queda es que le gustaría incluir algunos activadores de sonido, con el mismo funcionamiento que en los juguetes,  pero ahí no he podido ayudarle porque apenas tengo conocimiento de ésto.
*
La idea sería:*

Activar tres sonidos diferentes (encendido de motor, sonido de turbina y apagado) usando un interruptor para cada uno, que pudieran sonar de manera simultánea y a poder ser a través de un único speaker. ¿sería posible?

*La solución que planteamos *sería instalar 3 placas  placas ISD1820, grabando cada sonido e instalar 3 altavoces, pero nos preguntamos si hay alguna manera más eficiente.


Debido a que tenemos nulo conocimiento agradeceríamos cualquier orientación, alegraría bastante al crío. Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2016)

Los integrados grabadores de sonidos te servirían !

*Se puede hacer con un solo integrado ya que repite el sonido activado.*

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...X&ved=0ahUKEwjq2ZiJ1e7LAhVJGpAKHWRkBWoQ_AUIBQ


----------



## DIYLover (Abr 1, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...



Hola DosMetros, agradecerte tu aporte amigo.

La duda que tengo, este tipo de circuito podría reproducir los tres sonidos de manera simultánea? Es que viendo los vídeos solo veo una pista de audio pregrabada siendo activada, y es lo que ya sé que podríamos hacer con la placa que tenía mirado.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2016)

No , solo una a la vez.

De nada


----------



## niguel (Abr 2, 2016)

Editar las 3 pistas y grabarlaa como si fuers una


----------



## DIYLover (Abr 2, 2016)

niguel dijo:


> Editar las 3 pistas y grabarlaa como si fuers una



hola Niguel, gracias por pasar. Hombre, la historia es intentar que suenen de manera aislada, esa solución no valdría.


----------



## Lamas (Abr 5, 2016)

Este IC produce varios sonidos seleccionables.  Lamentablemente no incluye sonidos de avion......
HK628 - HK628 Sound Effect IC with 8 Sound Effects

Esto es interesante:


----------



## DIYLover (Abr 30, 2016)

Resuelto con tres placas finalmente, un poco aparatoso pero barato y funciona muy bien.


----------



## Juanchi37 (Ene 21, 2021)

Buenas tardes, no soy estudiante ni nada relacionado con la electronica, les comento estoy intentando crear un juguete para mi hijo, que es muy fan de los cazafantasmas, el proceso de crear la mochila va muy bien, lo que quisiera saber es como armar un circuito para que tenga el sonido a través de un interruptor de encendido y otro sonido a través de un pulsador... o si me recomiendan alguien que lo haga mucho mejor. Desde ya muchas gracias !


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 21, 2021)

Hoy en dia creo que es mas _*"Fácil hacerlo con Arduino". *_


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 21, 2021)

O ir "al chino" y buscar si no hay un juguete por "unos centavos" con un sonido que sea similar al que buscamos, destriparlo y usar la electrónica.


----------



## Juanchi37 (Ene 21, 2021)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Hoy en dia creo que es mas _*"Fácil hacerlo con Arduino". *_


Si lei algo,pero no entiendo nada de electronica,solo lo hago para darle la alegri al niño

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 21, 2021



switchxxi dijo:


> O ir "al chino" y buscar si no hay un juguete por "unos centavos" con un sonido que sea similar al que buscamos, destriparlo y usar la electrónica.


Jaja sino tmb lo pense,pero bo creo que encuentre ese sonido justo


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 21, 2021)

Hay pistolas tipo laser de juguetes chinos que tienen diferentes sonidos.. con luces etc..


----------



## Juanchi37 (Ene 21, 2021)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Hay pistolas tipo laser de juguetes chinos que tienen diferentes sonidos.. con luces etc..


Si sesi a lo que te referis,yo quiero el especifico del pack proton.Hay tutoriales en youtube,pero es para los q tienen una.base sobre electronica,yo no entiendo nada jaaj


----------



## miborbolla (Ene 21, 2021)

Juanchi37 dijo:


> Si sesi a lo que te referis,yo quiero el especifico del pack proton.Hay tutoriales en youtube,pero es para los q tienen una.base sobre electronica,yo no entiendo nada jaaj


Yo te recomiendo que le des una mirada a a un reproductor de MP3 al cual le anexas una memoria Mini SD (donde grabas lo que se te venga en gana), los botones correspondientes, una bocina y listo.



Te sorprenderá el precio y la facilidad de uso.

Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 22, 2021)

Éste con un poco de ingenio lo haces andar.
Modulo Grabador De Voz Hasta 16 Segundos - Arduino - $641,60




Habia otro modulo que disparabas diferentes sonidos segun que pin tocabas, pero dudo lo consigas


----------

